# 2007 Brake Life Issue



## layanko (Jan 29, 2010)

I have a 2007 Sentra with 18,000 miles. I am now on the 3rd set of brake pads. I do not ride the brake pedal nor do I brake particularly hard. Anyone else having brake issues?


----------



## Faja (Aug 31, 2009)

layanko said:


> I have a 2007 Sentra with 18,000 miles. I am now on the 3rd set of brake pads. I do not ride the brake pedal nor do I brake particularly hard. Anyone else having brake issues?


I have a 2009 with 19k miles and still on originals. I can certainly tell you that something is definitely wrong with your braking system if you're on your 3rd set at 18k. If you're still under warranty take it back to the dealer and have them check it out thoroughly, most likely a problem with the calipers/pistons.


----------



## layanko (Jan 29, 2010)

The car has only been serviced at the dealer. Nissan, in their divine wisdom, does not warrant any consumable items (tires, pads, rotors) what-so-ever, and is simply not interested in hearing about the problem. I have complained numerous times and even contacted Nissan North America about the issue. 

The vehicle is also on it's 3rd front set of tires. The tire wear is even across the tread, so the dealer claims it is how the car is being driven (both brakes and tires). I am 44 y/o and this is my 6th vehicle - all American except for this one and have never seen less than 15k mi on a set of brakes, and 20k miles on tires (including Eagle GT's - a particularly soft tire that wears fast).

Corporate is not willing to address the problem(s) either. They sent me to Firestone to complain about the tires, who did pro-rate and replace (tires). Firestone claims a problem with the vehicle (not driving pattern), but can't pin-point it. They did place in writing that the vehicle was likely damaged in transit or at the factory though.


----------



## Faja (Aug 31, 2009)

What I would do is take it to a good body shop or alignment specialist and get something in writing from them describing the issues so you can go back to Nissan again. Obviously something is not right either with the alignment or the framework of the car that is throwing off your tires and brakes.


----------



## wierdjoey (Sep 1, 2006)

I have a 2007 base model 6 speed and got it new with 11 miles on it. I have delivered pizzas in it now for 3+ years and now have 68k miles and I still have the factory pads. Dealership told me i still have about 10 to 15% left in them.


----------

